# kenjutsu in buffalo, ny?



## sho'nuff (Oct 2, 2009)

peace and blessings people.  does anybody know of a kenjutsu teacher or even a kobudo teacher(more into kenjutsu) in the area. more then likely i know the answer will be know being that are area is based mostly on karate, tea kwon do and now mma and fma. i found a guy in st. catharines,on, ca but with the whole passport thing i cant get there right now. i want seriously add kenjutsu and japanese weapons to over all martial outlook and understanding. also i have been training in kung fu for years but even that is not really in are area besides one school. my kung fu school closed down. i was training in canada. if anybody knows anyone or any school let me know please.

thank you


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 2, 2009)

also the korean version would be good to. again thank you


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude!!
Youre an hour and twenty minutes from Kim Taylor, http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/ 
7th dan in iaido, 5th dan in jodo, and practices more weapons martial arts then I can remember. Get your passport and join us.

 There is also Ohmi Sensei in Toronto, 1.75 hours, Cruise Sensei in Western Toronto 1.5 hours. The next closest would be some guys over in Rochester. There is another poster here from your area who practices, but she hasnt been on here in a while, I think she travels to St. Catherines.


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 3, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Dude!!
> Youre an hour and twenty minutes from Kim Taylor, http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/
> 7th dan in iaido, 5th dan in jodo, and practices more weapons martial arts then I can remember. Get your passport and join us.
> 
> There is also Ohmi Sensei in Toronto, 1.75 hours, Cruise Sensei in Western Toronto 1.5 hours. The next closest would be some guys over in Rochester. There is another poster here from your area who practices, but she hasnt been on here in a while, I think she travels to St. Catherines.


 
thank you brother. at this time i really cant get to t.o. or rochester due to my work and school and family business. but i am trying to relocate to toronto in the very near future. the one in st. catharines is called the tokumeikan dojo. they teach katori shinto ryu style kenjutsu. that is the place i was gonna go to before the whole passport thing. 

what i notice is anybody in this area that any instructor with any kind of japanese weapons background teaches aikido or karate or something first. which is fine because i trained in aikido all through high school and learned a little about the katana. but the problem is most of these instructors in the area are not willing to teach the sword no matter how long you have trained with them. so again if anybody knows someone in the buffalo area please let me know.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 3, 2009)

No worries, remember that you are always welcome, even if you can only get up here once in a while. Consider the May seminar, http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/iai.seminar.html for next year.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2009)

There's a Kendo instructor named Mr. Kimura in Cheektowaga or Depew. *Bob Hubbard* knows how to reach him. I don't know if he also teaches kenjutsu or not, but he ran the only martial arts supply store in the area for decades and he will surely know anyone out there who does teach kenjutsu or iaido or the like.


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 3, 2009)

arnisador said:


> There's a Kendo instructor named Mr. Kimura in Cheektowaga or Depew. *Bob Hubbard* knows how to reach him. I don't know if he also teaches kenjutsu or not, but he ran the only martial arts supply store in the area for decades and he will surely know anyone out there who does teach kenjutsu or iaido or the like.


 
yes i talked to him last year. good guy. if i go the kendo way then i will contact him. looking for traditional stuff. also if you know anybody who teaches the jian or tai chi jian that would be good too. i have trained in southern and nothern styles of gung fu all my life. i am currently learning xingyi and baquazhang.


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 3, 2009)

buy any chance, mr. hubbard do you train in or teach jkd at your school?


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Dude!!
> Youre an hour and twenty minutes from Kim Taylor, http://www.uoguelph.ca/~iaido/


 
Let's not forget that Kim is a great teacher. I had the pleasure of taking his Jodo seminar last August... great stuff.

-Mark


----------



## ShelleyK (Oct 5, 2009)

sho'nuff said:


> buy any chance, mr. hubbard do you train in or teach jkd at your school?



 Bob is not a teacher and at the moment do to  an accident he is not currently training...But I will forward this on to him so he can answer any questions if its in his ability to do so


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2009)

sho'nuff said:


> buy any chance, mr. hubbard do you train in or teach jkd at your school?


You can reach Mr. Kimura through http://bestinmartialarts.com. Last I knew he was teaching out of Bill Adams in Elma.  He's a good guy, knows his stuff.  Somewhere around here are a couple pictures of him from a few years ago at one of Tim Hartman's camps and one of Bill's open houses.  

I'm sidelined indefinitely due to injuries a few years ago. Was hoping to become a teacher but, wasn't meant to be for now.  Until then, I did Modern Arnis (with some other FMA blended in), and worked on sword work on my own.  Def. need a good instructor for that though.


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks bob. hope you get better to the point where you can train again. i


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 6, 2009)

Try the aikido school on Walden. They might do Iaido there.


----------

